# When to Breed Jersey Heifer



## Tam319 (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi all,

I have a Jersey heifer who was born March 13/07. When can I breed her the first time? When settling a heifer AI is there anything special that needs to be done before time? Can I syncronize her with her mother and have both AI'd at the same time?

Thanks!
Tamara


----------



## SHELBY (Mar 9, 2003)

You want them to be bred when they are a certain weight and condition, 
Usually it is sometime around 15 - 18 months old so that they freshed around their 2nd birthday.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

Some folks go by age, others go by weight: 15 months is about right for a rule of thumb, but then, so is 65% of projected mature weight; for a typical Jersey heifer 600 pounds is about right, give or take a few pounds.

Part of the reasoning behind the age measure is based on the whole idea spring/fall calving schedules. A heifer born in the spring/fall would be 15 months old and/or weigh enough to be bred to calve in the spring/fall with the rest of the herd, and when she would be two. If a person is not tied to spring/fall calving a heifer might be bred a few months earlier, or a few months later, if she is at 65% of her projected mature weight. There are a great many registration papers showing Jersey heifers are being bred when they were 11 or 12 months old.

Of course, if the Jersey heifer in question is being bred to some larger breed, that would bring up a knot of variables, but bred to a typical Jersey bull she should calve without problem if she has reached the aforementioned 65%. If the Jersey heifer has been fed only middlin' quality grass/hay, she may not be ready to breed until she is well on to two years old.


----------



## Tam319 (Jan 6, 2007)

Hello again,

This is my big show heifer. She was dam raised so she's quite a bit more "substantial" than other heifers in her age class. Her dam is due to freshen in July. I want to AI both to a good Jersey bull, would be nice to get both done at same time. What month should I shoot for rebreeding her dam if she freshens in July? The heifer will be 16 months by the time her dam freshens so should be breeding age at that point.

Check out my "ladies" www.ravenwoodranch.com and click on Jerseys.

Thanks a lot for the info!

Tam


----------

